# تصميم قالب حقن بلاستيك



## vague_boy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

سلاااااااااام عليكم

اخواني وزملائي الاعزاء،

قمت بعمل تصميم لقالب حقن بلاستيك، واريد من ذوي الخبره الاظلاع على التصميم المبدئي واعطائي وجهه نظرهم في التصميم وابداء الملاحظات اذا كان هناك اي اخطاء كبيره واضحه.

ملف الاوتوكاد في المرفقات حيث يوجد فيه رسم المنتج المراد تصنيعه واسفله يوجد التصميم المبدئي للقالب (لم اقم بعد بتصميم تفاصيل ذكر وانثى القالب).

ولكم جزيل الشكر!!!


----------



## vague_boy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

وين الناس؟
:79::79::79:


----------



## vague_boy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

وينكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو؟


----------

